# Need a qualified installer in Western Pa.



## rtsj (Jan 28, 2015)

Picked up a new MInn Kota Terrova i-pilot Link and a HB 798 ci HD si and need someone to do a complete install including all the Ethernet stuff and whatever else is needed. Please give me some names. 

Thanks Roy


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

cant help ya roy, but just curious where you are from. Im from the Titusville area. would probably call chet aleks in erie and ask them as a starting point, or maybe navigation co, or nyes in Conneaut lake. I cant vouch for any of their service depts. though. never had work done.


----------



## rtsj (Jan 28, 2015)

JC heir said:


> cant help ya roy, but just curious where you are from. Im from the Titusville area. would probably call chet aleks in erie and ask them as a starting point, or maybe navigation co, or nyes in Conneaut lake. I cant vouch for any of their service depts. though. never had work done.


JC heir... I'm from Derry. Its in Westmoreland county. Gonna call Richland marine and speak to them. They r in Johnstown and are on Minn Kota's web site. 


Roy


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

I've heard good things about Vic's over here in Ohio... no first hand experience since I am a DIY'er. 
Here is an idea for you... Vic's has an open house this weekend... if you are not doing anything Sat/Sun there are supposed to be factory reps along with seminars and boats (some of Vic's handiwork) to look at. 
Pay them a visit and ask some of your questions to some of the other guys in attendance.
Here is some info: http://http://vicsboats.com/2015-open-house-celebration


----------

